# Birthday cards



## EDCIJB (May 10, 2012)

My wife's birthday is coming up and I am once again faced with the task of getting her a birthday card. I have been thru with this task for Valentines Day, Mother's Day and our anniversary. She asked me a month or so after our anniversary if the stuff that was on the card I gave her expressed my true sentiments. What was I suppesed to say? As I stand there looking at card after card just wishing that one day I can finally say that what most cards say is how I really and truly feel. If you have read some of my other posts her behavior this year has been unreal.She did finally apoligize the other night for all the stuff she has done and wants us to be back to something halfway normal.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Try getting her a blank card and write her a paragraph or two about why you adore her. If her self esteem is low, she may be discounting the authenticity of prewritten sentiments. A hand written statement of love might be taken as more genuine. Or at least harder to dismiss.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cards are so important to my wife. No gift, no flowers no problem but forget a card and I am in the doghouse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Acoa said:


> Try getting her a blank card and write her a paragraph or two about why you adore her. If her self esteem is low, she may be discounting the authenticity of prewritten sentiments. A hand written statement of love might be taken as more genuine. Or at least harder to dismiss.


This...writing something is so much more than just signing your name. It doesn't even have to be much, just keep it simple and from the heart.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

